# charbroil free



## morkdach (Jan 18, 2008)

had a chance to get one of these but turned it down as i have a nice hm stainless elec one. now after being on this site and a member i have learned a lot of neat stuff now there is a chance to get another. what do y'all think of this is it worth going after or not. thanks for all input.
LATER TERRY
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii194/morkdach/231842_lg.jpg


----------



## kookie (Jan 18, 2008)

If the price is right, what the heck, go for it. Never have enough smokers.
Might be fun to try a charcoal one out.

Just my two cents

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

dude.........grab it.........learn to use it THEN you will be smoking.........CHARCHOL/WOOD is Q'ing


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 18, 2008)

I use the Silver Smoker, like you have pictured. It is great once you perform the mods to it. 
Cost like $170 new. So if price is right grab it.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree, ya can't have enough smokers. I want two more....that I know of.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 18, 2008)

list price on this is 279.00 this is a promo item so i have a chance to get one freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the best price of all.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 18, 2008)

Turning down free smoker's............what's a matter with you???


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 18, 2008)

$279.00 is way steep for this unit. Not sure where you found price.

Again never turn down free stuff. 
Here is a link to Home Depot for the smoker you have pictured. Price is $159.00
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...cStoreNum=8125


----------



## morkdach (Jan 18, 2008)

yea this is a miller promo in the store i'm sure its marked up way to much thats why i ?ed getting it or not just wanted to know if anyone has one and what they thought thanks for all the help


----------



## glued2it (Jan 18, 2008)

Fighting the war on hunger requires a good arsenal!

It's well worth it! Venture into the world fire and let the heating element rest for little while.

There is that primitive nature of man, fire and food that you just can't beat!


----------



## capt dan (Jan 18, 2008)

they are alot more work than the gas or electrics, but like Dude said, Gotta  roll with a wood/coal fire. I have one just like the pic, except mine has alot of black stuff inside, and orange stuff on the outside. The food comes out  pretty good, but ya have to stick around during the smoke, can't  just light it and walk away for a half a day!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I can help you there, how much Miller do we have to drink to get it


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 18, 2008)

If its free why ask us !!!!!!!!! I woud jump at that chance in a heart beat! I think you should go for it as you can never have to many! Just my 2 cents worth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

or grab it and resell it.........my budwieser unit was a promo..............and i bought it off of the dude that got it for free.........my first entry in horz. smoking........been doing the ecb route since late 70's


----------



## morkdach (Jan 18, 2008)

drink all you want except this one is from miller electric.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

what one?

d88de


----------



## morkdach (Jan 18, 2008)

the picture one dude


----------



## walking dude (Jan 19, 2008)

miller electric?

thought you was talking.......and the others mentioned.......miller BEER!!!!

my bad


----------



## morkdach (Jan 19, 2008)

yea i just said miller and they all thought beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer but then again why not. but this was the power of blue miller electic i have a pic of my smoker on their welding web site.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 19, 2008)

dude.........we ARE a smoking site........beer.......que.........beer...........  beans...........beer.........abts........and more beer...........LOLOL

well, least for ME anyway..........


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 19, 2008)

Should be beer....beer...que....beer...beer..beans...beer...  beer...beer....etc.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 19, 2008)

opps....i DID mess that up.......my bad


----------



## morkdach (Jan 19, 2008)

wow i like yur thinken i started this thread wanderin about gettin this smoker grill and got all this welth of info now i know this will take more monitoring and more beer so beeeeeeeer n beans. beeeeeeeeeeeeer n burgers beeeeeeeeeeeeeer n dogs and beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer q-views 
beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer bbbqqqq and best of all beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer abt's tahnks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

